# G'day



## quoll (Sep 12, 2008)

Been doing a bit of reading in here, so should really do the intro thing.

Born 68, started martial arts around 88 did 3 years of Kendo (kumdo) didn't know what kumdo was but we did kendo in korean, now I know it's kumdo. Did some different karate styles but never stuck to any of them for long.

Took the kids to TKD about 5 years ago, they all stopped and I kept going until illness and work got in the way. 

Now doing Tang Soo Do, enjoying some weapons training again, learning that the older body needs to warm up or you tear things (groin), took 3 months to heal. 

The list of smileys is pretty good.

Cheers
Graeme :lurk:


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard!  Happy posting.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## jkembry (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 12, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello Graeme, welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (Sep 12, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## jow yeroc (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome buddy.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Mimir (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to the MT information superhighway!


----------



## Drac (Sep 13, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 13, 2008)

welcome to MT

Happy to hear you are enjoying your study of the arts


----------



## Kacey (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## quoll (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, nice to be here.

Regards
Graeme


----------

